# So F*ing Frustrated! (PFS)



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

So, I have recently made a PFS, beautiful build, possibly my best looking shooter. My previous PFS was pretty awesome, simple and amazing, I could nail a 50c coin from around 5 meters 8 times outta 10 (pretty impressive in my case). My new one however, every time I shoot, it would go low, I try to adjust my aim, goes too high.... I wrestled with this for a while until BAM, I hit it, then back to missing , I'm not sur ewhat's wrong, I can't get the altitude right... the aim is correct, just the up and down aim is some how off... I'm not sure if it's me. I just... I need help with this guy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

sandynoobhead said:


> So, I have recently made a PFS, beautiful build, possibly my best looking shooter. My previous PFS was pretty awesome, simple and amazing, I could nail a 50c coin from around 5 meters 8 times outta 10 (pretty impressive in my case). My new one however, every time I shoot, it would go low, I try to adjust my aim, goes too high.... I wrestled with this for a while until BAM, I hit it, then back to missing , I'm not sur ewhat's wrong, I can't get the altitude right... the aim is correct, just the up and down aim is some how off... I'm not sure if it's me. I just... I need help with this guy.


Pictures of old and new as you have them banded.

Also, tubing that has a section that is not consistent can be the culprit. I have noticed with a "bad" section of tubing, shooting BBs the defect becomes quite evident. Until I finally figured out the tubing was the culprit I was thinking I was having an off day.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Practice practice, take it step one step and repeat the same steps over and over. You will nail it, and tweak that pouch. You can aim with PFS, and I feel its actually easier to aim compared to larger slingshots, for me atleast.

Whenever I get a 'what the heck?' shot, I check my bands over.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The pfs has been my unicorn...try as I may, I can never catch more than a sore hand.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Your frustration is understandable, but a lot of shooters in "the early days" of their PFS shooting are complaining about the down time caused by repeated thumb/finger/hand strikes. You're probably lucky that "BAM" you mentioned wasn't the sound of a 3/8" steel ball cracking a knuckle joint...

Like the lyrics from that old Bobby McFerrin song said, "Don't worry --- be happy!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no problems holding the forks vertical and soft shooting but when I turn it sideways I have had a few fork hits. Dgui sure does make a PFS look easy.


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> sandynoobhead said:
> 
> 
> > So, I have recently made a PFS, beautiful build, possibly my best looking shooter. My previous PFS was pretty awesome, simple and amazing, I could nail a 50c coin from around 5 meters 8 times outta 10 (pretty impressive in my case). My new one however, every time I shoot, it would go low, I try to adjust my aim, goes too high.... I wrestled with this for a while until BAM, I hit it, then back to missing , I'm not sur ewhat's wrong, I can't get the altitude right... the aim is correct, just the up and down aim is some how off... I'm not sure if it's me. I just... I need help with this guy.
> ...


Yep I checked my bands, they seem to be fine, centered well, the width is consistent etc...



D.Nelson said:


> Practice practice, take it step one step and repeat the same steps over and over. You will nail it, and tweak that pouch. You can aim with PFS, and I feel its actually easier to aim compared to larger slingshots, for me atleast.
> 
> Whenever I get a 'what the heck?' shot, I check my bands over.


I'm not sure how to aim shooting hammer style (?) as I have always shot chinese style slingshots... but yes, practice I guess is what I need.



Lacumo said:


> Your frustration is understandable, but a lot of shooters in "the early days" of their PFS shooting are complaining about the down time caused by repeated thumb/finger/hand strikes. You're probably lucky that "BAM" you mentioned wasn't the sound of a 3/8" steel ball cracking a knuckle joint...
> 
> Like the lyrics from that old Bobby McFerrin song said, "Don't worry --- be happy!"


haha, never had a forkhit/handhit in my whole shooting experience with any kind of slingshot! 



treefork said:


> I have no problems holding the forks vertical and soft shooting but when I turn it sideways I have had a few fork hits. Dgui sure does make a PFS look easy.


that.. he does well...


----------



## birdseye-j (Nov 1, 2014)

seen so many vids of people turning pouch/tweaking and what it does to your shot but with me all i get is hand hits/fork hits which are rather painful got the scars and everything i dont turn the pouch or tweak it and i start hitting the target so happy to start getting somewhere with it now though


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> The pfs has been my unicorn...try as I may, I can never catch more than a sore hand.





birdseye-j said:


> seen so many vids of people turning pouch/tweaking and what it does to your shot but with me all i get is hand hits/fork hits which are rather painful got the scars and everything i dont turn the pouch or tweak it and i start hitting the target so happy to start getting somewhere with it now though


To avoid me repeating what I just said, I will just refer you to another post:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39172-pfs-stress/?p=479849

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

oh man, it's been so long since I posted here, (because of all the practice I have been doing  ) and I have to say, practice was the answer


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear things are working out.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Well it seems this particular cry for help has been resolved, and has ended well.... That's great news! Enjoy your pfs adventure, Sir! So long as a person does not completely ruin themselves with the endeavor, mastering the pfs will no doubt enhance your command and understanding of slingshots in general.. I'm guessing you're less than a forks width away from shooting anything you pick up with a whole new level of consistency.. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

thankyou master Silva!!! I think I have the PFS craze now!!! only see pfs forks on trees now, that's what's so great, alot of trees around my area is very brittle and prone to snapping, however, since the PFS forks are so small, it becomes more dense and less leverage is put on the forks, thus I can make more slingshots now!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

When you finally get the feel for pfs shooting you will not even think about it and will never hit yer hand...just be natural...


----------

